# Out of business?



## rickles23 (Oct 13, 2006)

Hi,

I have tried to contact the following:

Mike Mayhew's Vacu-Form Junk "Onelong Pong"
[email protected]


Tony's Cottage Boat Yard Footie Barge
[email][email protected]

But no replies from either. Does anyone one know if the businesses are still open? Or is my Email on the fritz again.

Regards


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

i know that waverley models is still going, but last i heard they were revamping the web site, and were having probs with email whilst doing it.
never heard of the other chappie though,
neil.


----------

